# 28 Days Later



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok, to truly do this justice you need to have 2 things 1 - Is to have seen the film 28 days later and 2 - Is to be able to imagine absolute silence, the sort of silence that means no birdsong, no traffic noise and the only occasional noise being a strong gust of salty north atlantic air whistling through the low hanging powerlines.

The cold war ending was a bad thing for this remote US airbase where the 762nd Aircraft Control & Warning Squadron and the 6th Space Warning Squadron were quartered, There was a huge PAVE/PAWS radar installation here and there remains a large "golf ball" installation here thats still guarded as its part of a FAA installation.

I visited this place today as part of my holiday in the US and found it reasonably easily accessible and a fantastic site for photography, it was however eerie even in the strong midday sun, absolute isolation. On one side there is the atlantic ocean with the next landfall being portugal, on the other just bare seagrass and the greenery slowly reclaiming the vast areas of tarmac and barbed wire. There was not another single soul here for 3 hrs just me and the camera, hope you enjoy the results:














































Snake Road is the abandoned family housing for the base which you can see below:



















Totally preserved 1960's Americana just like the wonder years!





































Onto the base itself, dormotories first





































Inside, time has passed this place by:




























Showers could do with a run round with a j-cloth and a spot of jif:




























And the site:



























































































:wave:


----------



## shredder1uk (Oct 5, 2008)

Great pics would not catch me there at night lol.


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

I wouldn't have wanted to be caught there, The American government would have thrown the book at you. Great pics though.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

really good pictures, i was waiting for a dieseased person to jump out on ya, i hate that film !! lol


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

Your photography is stunning mate!!

What set up were you using?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Stunning photos, love them... Most would look at home on any wall of mine. :thumb:

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Where else you visiting in the US Graeme? More wonderful pics to come I trust.:wave:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

D700, but I'm not sure on the lens. I'd expect a 12mm or so. 

Good set, like the feel. I'll put in some real critique later 

Bret


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for sharing and good phots, I love places like that - I expect it was pretty spooky looking around!


----------



## tyniek (Apr 4, 2010)

Superb. The day after tomorrow....


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

awesome, really interesting pics, ditto, would not be anywhere bear there when the sun goes down lol


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

I find that sort of place really intriguing. Amazing images, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Amazing pics, I remember seeing summat on the tv - a deserted US base somewhere - complete but totally empty - house, shops, cinema even a court building - all out of use and totally empty.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

Sure it wasn't 'The Hills Have Eyes' ?


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great pictures, really like them


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Cheers guys - The setup was D700 and 17-35 F2.8 so Brett you were very close, lots were taken from a very low viewpoint so that might have thrown you.

Its just up from Provincetown in Cape Cod, John I have been to Boston so far and will be back there on Friday so some more irish bar pics!!

Glad you like them, the PP might be a bit much for some people but I am working off a macbook and a small uncalibrated screen so they are only for my enjoyment at this point.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

God you wouldnt see me within 100 miles of that place....reminds me of 'The Hills Have Eyes' when he goes into the villiage! :doublesho

Fantastic shots though


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Great pics - would make an awesome map on Call of Duty


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

oooh yeah I like them, also reminds me of The Hills Have Eyes part 1 too


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Fantastic pictures. :thumb:

Reminds me slightly of Pripyat where i will hopefully be visiting in a year or two.


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums/

For anyone who likes this sort of thing. I love abandoned buildings - the more stuff left behind the better. I like it when it looks as though people just walked away from it one day never to return...

Wish I had the guts to "break in" to these sites.


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Love your images mate! Particularly the interior ones. 

Stunning


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

stunning photo's, thanks for sharing.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Cheers guys! - Vix, I am aware of 28dl as a forum but have you ever tried posting over there? Jeez lets just says its less than friendly, unless you are boltcuttering your way in and fighting armed travellers with each hand whilst taking the pics that is....... Love the results they get unfortunately the forum leaves loads to be desired.
I must make it clear that whilst the pics I posted here are from a closed US military installation I didn't have to do anything as rash as break in or damage anything to get them 

Glad you like them guys!


----------

